# My goegeous NYX haul! gotta see HAREM!



## missmacqtr (Mar 5, 2008)

HEY,​ 
i love NYX ,,take a look i just fall in ove with Harem lipstick it's awsome!so hot! i did some pink l/s swatches so u know what i mean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​ 



​ 




​ 









​ 


​ 
with flash


​ 

what do u think?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 5, 2008)

OMG THOSE LOOK GORGEOUS!!! i want the barbie pink lipgloss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 we dont have NYX over here which is crap!


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Mar 5, 2008)

BEAUTIFUL!!  I love that color.  You have gorgeous lips!


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Mar 5, 2008)

gahhhhhhhhhhhh I love all of them. I have to get my ass in gear and try out some NYX products!


----------



## missmacqtr (Mar 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_OMG THOSE LOOK GORGEOUS!!! i want the barbie pink lipgloss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 we dont have NYX over here which is crap!_

 
you can order from nyxcosmetics.com they ship to UK sweety
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Obreathemykiss* 

 
_BEAUTIFUL!! I love that color. You have gorgeous lips!_

 
thank you sweetheart!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VDUB*BELLA* 

 
_gahhhhhhhhhhhh I love all of them. I have to get my ass in gear and try out some NYX products!_

 
u sure do
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..thank you!


----------



## AppleDiva (Mar 5, 2008)

Awesome haul.  Thanks for the swatches


----------



## missmacqtr (Mar 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AppleDiva* 

 
_Awesome haul. Thanks for the swatches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
your welcome sweety!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 5, 2008)

Great haul!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Mar 5, 2008)

NYX is a great, inexpensive line. Enjoy.


----------



## newagetomatoz (Mar 5, 2008)

Gorgeous haul!!  You make me want to haul out my Show Orchid l/s now!!  LOL  Enjoy!


----------



## Shepherdess (Mar 6, 2008)

Ooh that looks so pretty. Great haul!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_OMG THOSE LOOK GORGEOUS!!! i want the barbie pink lipgloss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 we dont have NYX over here which is crap!_

 
You can also order from Cherry Culture Makeup Cosmetics : Bloom, Eyeko, Juice Beauty, MOR, NYX, Playboy, Splash, Sugar, Tinte and more, they have quite a few other brands that are cheap. I _think_, (don't quote me on it) theyre cheaper than nyxcosmetics.com. 

HTH


----------



## Miss_M (Mar 6, 2008)

Great haul !!

I love pink lips


----------



## little teaser (Mar 6, 2008)

harlem looks beautiful on your gorgeous lips


----------



## Ms. Z (Mar 6, 2008)

The colors you chose are so pretty, Enjoy!  Thanks for the photos!

I wonder if they got authorization from Mattel to use the Barbie name?  They don't even allow another mfr. to use the Barbie Pink color.


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Mar 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shepherdess* 

 
_Ooh that looks so pretty. Great haul!



You can also order from Cherry Culture Makeup Cosmetics : Bloom, Eyeko, Juice Beauty, MOR, NYX, Playboy, Splash, Sugar, Tinte and more, they have quite a few other brands that are cheap. I think, (don't quote me on it) theyre cheaper than nyxcosmetics.com. 

HTH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
They are cheaper! I should know I just spent $70 on a order last night (eek!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## mreichert (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks for sharing! I placed a big NYX order, but now think I should have gotten more lippies!


----------



## Emmi (Mar 6, 2008)

Ooh i just received some NYX glosses on the mail. I love them!!!!


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Mar 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mreichert* 

 
_Thanks for sharing! I placed a big NYX order, but now think I should have gotten more lippies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL OMG me too after I placed the order I'm like damn.. should've bought more. I got so much stuff for $70! That wouldve cost me if I bought 3 MAC items
Anyways sorry for the thread jacking


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Mar 6, 2008)

i tried looking on nyxcosmetics and cherryculture for harem and cancun pink and they dont have them where did you get these lovely pink lipsticks at?


----------



## missmacqtr (Mar 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ms. Z* 

 
_The colors you chose are so pretty, Enjoy! Thanks for the photos!

I wonder if they got authorization from Mattel to use the Barbie name? They don't even allow another mfr. to use the Barbie Pink color._

 
i have no idea but it rocks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VDUB*BELLA* 

 
_LOL OMG me too after I placed the order I'm like damn.. should've bought more. I got so much stuff for $70! That wouldve cost me if I bought 3 MAC items
Anyways sorry for the thread jacking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
it's ok sweetheart
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkgirl84* 

 
_i tried looking on nyxcosmetics and cherryculture for harem and cancun pink and they dont have them where did you get these lovely pink lipsticks at?_

 
yes you gonna find them under The Black Label lipstick..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





and thank you lovely ladies!


----------



## ZoZo (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sparklingmuse (Mar 6, 2008)

i really like these! i have to order some online, can you swatch the thalia and the spoiled? they look gorgeous, and id love to see how they come out!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Mar 6, 2008)

Those are gorgeous colors!


----------



## Mel913 (Mar 8, 2008)

purrty colors


----------



## ginger9 (Mar 8, 2008)

Holey Moley those are THE HOTTEST lips I have seen in a long time!!!


----------



## missmacqtr (Mar 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sparklingmuse* 

 
_i really like these! i have to order some online, can you swatch the thalia and the spoiled? they look gorgeous, and id love to see how they come out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 






thank you girl!


here is a swatch i wore this yesterday and i love it..


spoiled+beige


----------



## ohsewdizzy (Mar 10, 2008)

have any of you tried their chrome powders... they re to die for! i have almost all of them they are a shadow i use frequently.. and are a good buy!


----------



## missmacqtr (Mar 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohsewdizzy* 

 
_have any of you tried their chrome powders... they re to die for! i have almost all of them they are a shadow i use frequently.. and are a good buy!_

 
i have a discount code i will try them for sure..thank you


----------

